# How much protein do you really need to build muscle?



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2018)

The British Dietiations Association recommends 1.2g-1.7g protein per kilo of body weight for strength athletes. The highest amount the Australian Sports Commission recommends is 1.5-1.7g protein per kilo of body weight.


A competitive 200lb strength athlete needs roughly 108g - 154g of protein per day.


Don?the listen to the exaggerated intakes of protein from research supported by the supplement industry.

*Proteins and DNA: Did you know?*


Proteins are the active mechanisms in our cells, the molecular workhorses of life.
Proteins float around inside our cells or attach to membranes that are also inside cells.
When a protein bumps into one of the molecules it can attach to, the protein goes to work and performs the chemical steps of life.
Proteins give our cells their shape and function.
Proteins also allow the cells to produce chemicals and release them outside the cell wall, into the extracellular solutions, for example, the blood. Thanks!


----------



## solidassears (Oct 28, 2018)

I'll assume these studies use some kind of absorption average for all people when they come up with these numbers. Not really sure if everyone absorbs proteins at the same rate; I know that I don't because I have an altered digestive system. I absorb only 40-45% of the protein I eat so I have to take any of these studies and then convert them to my own body chemistry. I assume everyone has some difference in the level they absorb, if you can find out how you personally absorb micronutrient, it would be a huge advantage.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 28, 2018)

I weigh 230 rite now and i try and get 220 to 250 grams a day.
Not sure if less would change anything.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## solidassears (Oct 29, 2018)

I weigh 200 pounds and I get 260-360 every day and it seems about right.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I'll assume these studies use some kind of absorption average for all people when they come up with these numbers. Not really sure if everyone absorbs proteins at the same rate; I know that I don't because I have an altered digestive system. I absorb only 40-45% of the protein I eat so I have to take any of these studies and then convert them to my own body chemistry. I assume everyone has some difference in the level they absorb, if you can find out how you personally absorb micronutrient, it would be a huge advantage.



Yes, 

Why do nucleic acids absorb at 260 nm while proteins absorb at 280 nm?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> I weigh 230 rite now and i try and get 220 to 250 grams a day.
> Not sure if less would change anything.
> 
> 
> ...




Last night I ate 120g of protein in ONE meal. My average protein intake is around 120?140g per day.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 4, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yes,
> 
> Why do nucleic acids absorb at 260 nm while proteins absorb at 280 nm?



I don't know the particulars of what you're asking, but in my case absorption has to do with gut length and lack of bile introduced at the beginning of the small intestine. Without proper bile, you don't break down fats and many or even most micronutrients are fat soluble. So without proper bile, you're going to malabsorb; the only question is how much. It seems to be an individual thing, I know quite a few people with the same gut I have and we all absorb nutrients differently. I get a massive blood draw once a year; it's like 22 vials where I get every nutrient and mineral checked so I know what's going on. It took me 4 years or so to get things ironed out so that I'm not deficient in anything and every once in awhile I have to tweak the supplements to keep on track. 

I assume that the difference in how proteins and nucleic acids absorb has to do with your particular body chemistry.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2018)

The British Dietiations Association recommends 1.2g-1.7g protein per kilo of body weight for strength athletes. The highest amount the Australian Sports Commission recommends is 1.5-1.7g protein per kilo of body weight.


A competitive 200lb strength athlete needs roughly 108g - 154g of protein per day. Don't listen to the exaggerated intakes of protein from research supported by the supplement industry.


----------

